# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Á >  13 bức ảnh khiến bạn muốn xách ba lô đến Malaysia ngay lập tức

## hangnt

*Ngoài những thành phố du lịch quen thuộc như Kuala Lumpur, Penang hay Quần đảo Langkawi, Malaysia còn nhiều điểm đến thú vị khác hấp dẫn du khách.*



Đền Kek Lok Si ở George town, Penang rực rỡ nhiều màu sắc gây tò mò cho du khách bởi hàng nghìn tượng đồng. Ngôi đền 7 tầng xây dựng cách đây 113 năm, cách đồi Penang khoảng 3 km, là nơi thờ Phật lớn và quan trọng nhất ở Penang.



Cao nguyên Cameron thuộc tỉnh Pahang, cách Kuala Lumpur khoảng 300 km với những hàng chè xanh rì, trải dài theo sườn đồi là điểm đến yêu thích của những ai thích chụp ảnh ngoại cảnh.



Công viên Hải dương Tun Sakaran rộng khoảng 101 km2, nằm ngoài bờ biển phía Đông Sabah, Borneo là nơi cư trú của nhiều loài động vật biển như trai khổng lồ, cá hề, cá đuối... luôn "quyến rũ" những tín đồ lặn biển. 



Công viên Kinabalu, bắc Borneo nằm trên ngọn núi cao nhất Malaysia (4.095 m) hấp dẫn nhờ khung cảnh ảo diệu. Nơi đây có hệ thực vật phong phú và là một trong những địa điểm sinh thái quan trọng bậc nhất thế giới.



Lặn biển ở quần đảo Perhentian giữa Đông Bắc Malaysia và Thái Lan, bạn sẽ được chiêm ngưỡng những rặn san hô đẹp, rùa biển, cá mập... Nước biển trong veo là điều kiện lý tưởng để ngắm hệ động thực vật sinh động dưới mặt nước.



Cầu Sky trên đỉnh núi Machinchang cao hơn 661 m thử thách lòng can đảm của du khách với đường cong gần 125 m từ trạm đầu của tuyến cáp treo Langkawi kéo dài tới đỉnh đồi lân cận, một số đoạn có sàn bằng kính để du khách ngắm cảnh bên dưới.



Chỉ cách thủ đô Kuala Lumpur khoảng 13 km về phía Bắc, trung tâm tôn giáo của đạo Hindu trong hệ thống hang động Batu khiến du khách choáng ngợp trước tượng vàng Murugan, một vị thần của đạo Hindu cao hơn 42 m canh gác ngay tại cổng vào.  



Ấn tượng bởi làn nước biển trong veo thấy đáy, làng nổi ở thị trấn Semporna xinh đẹp làm say lòng những người yêu thiên nhiên hoang sơ. Vào những ngày nắng đẹp, bạn có thể thả mình trên mặt nước xanh mát hoặc lặn biển cũng là một ý không tồi. 



"Mục sở thị" loài hổ Malayan quý hiếm trong vườn Quốc gia Taman Negara và Khu bảo tồn rừng Guno ở Jeli là một trong những trải nghiệm thú vị khi du lịch Malaysia.



Những quầy thức ăn đường phố ở Kuala Lumpur luôn níu chân du khách bởi sự đa dạng và hương vị khó cưỡng. 



George Town cổ kính với sự giao thoa văn hóa Malaysia và Trung Hoa mang lại cảm giác bình yên cho du khách khi đi dạo giữa những dãy nhà đủ sắc màu. 



Công viên Quốc gia Gunung Mulu, một trong những hang động lớn và đẹp nhất trái đất được UNESCO công nhận là Di sản thế giới từ năm 2000 với hàng nghìn loại thực vật và hàng triệu con dơi trú trong hang. Đây còn là địa điểm du lịch khám phá lý thú.



Nhà thờ Hồi giáo Straits Mosque như đang nổi trên mặt nước mỗi khi triều cường lên là một trong những điểm phải ghé thăm khi đến Melaka, Malaysia. 
_Theo ngoisao_


*Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo thêm* *Hà Nội - Malaysia - Hà Nội (4 ngày 3 đêm) - Giá 9.250.000 VNĐ/Khách - Ha Noi - Malaysia - Ha Noi (4 ngay 3 dem) - Gia 9.250.000 VNĐ/Khach

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại tour du lịch Malaysia - tour du lich Malaysia

Cùng khám phá du lịch Malaysia - du lich Malaysia*

----------

